# First early winter shots from the bird feeders



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Decided it was time to get the feeders and a couple of homebrew cams set up for the winter months, didn't take long for them to find the free offerings.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Nice pics Don!


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice shots! Amazing how much the plumage changes on some of these birds.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Hey Don! 
I was wondering how far away your mounts on your feeders were? I put the homebrew out today on the suet bag because I wanted to get some nice downy woodpeckers and it was sunny. Mostly females but, a few small males. Hundreds of pics! Not bad for 5 degrees and 5 below with 20 mph winds!


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Thanks guys, the comments are always welcome.
From the front of the build to the birdfeeder itself is 15 inches but at least half of the birds are only 12 inches from the cam and often less.
Great Downy shots on a very brutal day Dennis, I have a suet block out hoping to catch some woodpeckers but so far no luck.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

"don", what is the name of the bird with the reddish plumage in the second photo?? Are they a kind of finch??

I have been getting several of them at a time at the feeder along with two pairs of Cardinals.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Good call Alex, it's a male house finch.
A few more recent visitors....


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

don said:


> Good call Alex, it's a male house finch.


Dang, I should have gone and looked on-line--just plain forgot. So, I go run a google search and sure enough I had looked at several house finch sites early in the winter.

Thanks for the taking the time and the prompt reply.


----------

